# Is a small pelvis linked with failure to dilate ? Any lying on your back ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
Please can you tell me if having a smal pelvis is linked with failure to fully dilate ?
With my son i was induced , but only managed to get to 9cm . Everytime they turned the drip up to try and push me further my sons heart rate dipped . My son got distressed and i was rushed in for an emergency section . 
I really don't want to be induced again , and if it is suggested I may just request a section instead if that possible ? I am just worried about going through the whole induction thing again and risking the health of my baby , if the same thing will happen . 
I was talking to my mum today and she said maybe you just have a small pelvis like me . She laboured with me , but was then told her pelvis was too small to deliver so was also taken in for an emergency section . They also told her that my sister would be delivered by section too .
I had never wondered wether the 2 was linked untill now ?

Also can you tell me how long it is safe to lie on your back for ? At what point would you be causing distress to baby ? And would you know if you were causing distress , would baby kick or anything ? Sometimes i just want to lie on my back for a little while for comfort . I also try and sleep on my side , but do find myself waking up on my back , and i'm just worried that i may harm baby .

Sorry if there was a lot of rambling questions there  
Thankyou .
Freespirit


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Freespirit

If youve had a section before consultants are usually reluctant to induce you anyway. So if youd rather have an elective section that would more than likely not be a problem if you go over. Do you have a 36wk appointment with your consultant? 

It is impossible to determine the size of your pelvis without xraying you. Out of interest what size are your feet It is possible that you werent going to be able to deliver him yourself or it may be that his head was not quite in the right position and thats why you wouldnt dilate any further. If you are booked to deliver at the same hospital ask them what they make of your last labour? 

You are ok to lie on your back till approx 28wks. It is then not advisable to lie flat on your back at all. You can lie propped up on your back or with a wedge ounder your right side. Doing either of these prevents the compression of the vena cava blood vessel. I dont know how long would be safe we just dont advise it at all to be safe. If you turn on your back in your sleep you can't help that so dont worry.

Does this help? 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi , 
Thanks for the reply kaz .
I do not have an appointment with my cons now untill AFTER my due date - hopefully i won't be seeing them again full stop .
What would happern if i go over has not been discussed , all that had been covered was that i wanted to try for a VBAC which the cons was happy with , she just said that it was a shame i got so near yet so far type thing  
I have size 5 feet , so does my mum , and we are both 5"2 - why did you ask ?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Fs 

I would ask your midwife as where I work abs surrounding trusts would see you at 36 weeks to have finál discussion about your mode of delivery I.e elective section or normal delivery. Ask your midwife what is normal at your trust. 

Also re your feet shoe size gives us a rough indicator of pelvis size size 5 is good. 


Kaz xxxx


----------

